# Belgian WB/Belgian Draft?



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I was just wondering, is there a difference between Belgian Warmbloods and Belgian Drafts? I've heard both, but a lot of people just say "belgian" so I'm not quite sure if they're the same or not... Thanks in advance


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

They are pretty different when you look at them. Belgian Warmbloods are sport horses used for dressage and jumping and Belgian Drafts are used for pulling.









Draft









Warmblood


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Supermane said:


> They are pretty different when you look at them. Belgian Warmbloods are sport horses used for dressage and jumping and Belgian Drafts are used for pulling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
But can you tell the difference without looking at a straight draft/wb? I'm asking because when I bought my mare 2 years ago, her previous owner told me she was a qh/tb/welsh pony/belgian, but I'm not sure which type of Belgian. I have her bloodlines from her sire's side back about 10 generations, but they were all Welsh ponies. Her dam was an Appendix/Belgian (I have a picture, as she's on a website with pics of her sire) but I'd like to know if she's technically WB or Draft.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

hflmusicislife said:


> But can you tell the difference without looking at a straight draft/wb? I'm asking because when I bought my mare 2 years ago, her previous owner told me she was a qh/tb/welsh pony/belgian, but I'm not sure which type of Belgian. I have her bloodlines from her sire's side back about 10 generations, but they were all Welsh ponies. Her dam was an Appendix/Belgian (I have a picture, as she's on a website with pics of her sire) but I'd like to know if she's technically WB or Draft.


When most people say Belgian they mean the draft.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Supermane said:


> When most people say Belgian they mean the draft.


Oh okay. Thanks!


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a Qaurter horse/Belgian (his mother was a belgian Draft)
his name is Thunder


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

vikki92 said:


> I have a Qaurter horse/Belgian (his mother was a belgian Draft)
> his name is Thunder


Awh! He's cute!


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh, by the way, if anyone would like to see my mare's dam (the appendix/belgian) and see if she looks draft or WB, she's on here.
http://www.katylanesportponies.com/flurriesfoals.html
Scroll down, and her name is Frosty. The pictures of that horses is my mare's full brother


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

thank you


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, what I have noticed is that when people are talking about the Belgian Draft horse, they shorten the name to Belgian and when they are talking about a warmblood of any type, they usually either use the full name or just call them a Warmblood.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

hflmusicislife said:


> Oh, by the way, if anyone would like to see my mare's dam (the appendix/belgian) and see if she looks draft or WB, she's on here.
> http://www.katylanesportponies.com/flurriesfoals.html
> Scroll down, and her name is Frosty. The pictures of that horses is my mare's full brother



Definitely a draft cross.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Supermane said:


> Definitely a draft cross.


Ohkay, that's what I was thinking. Thanks!


----------



## GypsyChip (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...15.447041.866620314&pid=13371479&id=866620314
this is a team of belgian draughts at the cheshire Show this summer, theyre very grand, about 19hh and over is average for them, feet like dinner plates and very gorgeous, they are a lot bigger both height and width wise compared to a begian warmblood who look to me like most other european warmblood horse, =) then again im a confirmed draught horse girl n not a wamblood fan in general, hehe


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics of my belgian warmblood, sporthorse, not draft. 

Everytime i tell someone what he is, they always respond with: "man, he doesn;t look like a belgian at all!" To which i have to explain how belgian warmbloods are like dutch or swedish warmbloods, their own breed. Belgian warmbloods are great jumpers. IN fact, one recently won a grand prix near where i live, and a bunch were in the show jumping rounds at WEG this fall.

Here's Samson!


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

wren, Samson! is very HANDSOME!! and looks like a great jumper!!


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Stupid question:

In the link to the dam, it lists her as a Belgium cross, not Belgian. Is this the same and people just calling it by a different name? Like sorrel and chestnut?


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

DubyaS6 said:


> Stupid question:
> 
> In the link to the dam, it lists her as a Belgium cross, not Belgian. Is this the same and people just calling it by a different name? Like sorrel and chestnut?


I believe the names are interchangable. I noticed that too when I first found that website. It's usually spelled Belgian, but I've seen Belgium and Belgien. But yes, she's also a cross. (Appendix X Belgian/however you want to spell it)


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

wren said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my belgian warmblood, sporthorse, not draft.
> 
> Everytime i tell someone what he is, they always respond with: "man, he doesn;t look like a belgian at all!" To which i have to explain how belgian warmbloods are like dutch or swedish warmbloods, their own breed. Belgian warmbloods are great jumpers. IN fact, one recently won a grand prix near where i live, and a bunch were in the show jumping rounds at WEG this fall.
> 
> ...


He is absolutely gorgeous! I'd always thought Draft/WB were totally different but then some people said they weren't and I figured I'd ask the real experts  I was also confused because my mare is a fabulous jumper, and just has generally beautiful gaits, which I'd associate with a WB cross more than a Draft cross. I know how you feel though; my mare's an isabella palomino, so in the winter when I show her people always ask if she's gray because her hair gets so light. Then I have to explain to them that yes, her coat dramatically changes color and that all palominos are not the same color... Haha.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Even heavy draft horses can create a beautiful moving horse if they are crossed with the right thing and the foal lucks out and gets good genes. The mare, Frosty, that you linked is actually a very nice looking draft cross. It's not surprising that she throws good foals.


----------

